# Free Dress Patterns



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

you may have to sign up but it is free and I never get any spam from Burda.

here is a Knit wrap around dress pattern

http://www.burdastyle.com/patterns/hope-wrap-dress

If you have a serger/overlock this dress is a snap! if not, you will need to use a zig zag stitch or if you have a newer machine with a stitch that resembles a lightening bold.. that is a knit stitch.

using a zig zag stitch, do a sample zig zag on a scrap of fabric. Pull it slightly, check to see that no stitches broke. If it does, lengthen the stitch. you will have to play with it until you find the zig zag stitch that works.

Same pattern without having to sign up for Burda (which offers lots of free patterns)
http://elily00.wordpress.com/tutorials/hope-wrap-dress/


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

52 free dress patterns

http://craftstew.com/sewing/52-free-dress-patterns


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Greatly appreciated!


----------

